# New Addition to Reef



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I couldn't resist! I wanted to let my wife and kids enjoy the fun of watching a clownfish play in his anemone.

I went and picked up a beautiful Grren Bubble Tip Anemone from a friend today. I did not even get my hand out of the tank after placing it and my Maroon clown was in heaven! He went immediately to it and only comes out for a minute or so then goes right back even 2 hours later.

I feel like I made his day.

I have been very successful with my soft corals and the 2 small anemones that came in on some live rock so I felt comfortable getting this one since I have zero losses other than 3 Damsels during the cycle which is long over now.

The 29G tank has a Protein Skimmer running on it and some excellent lighting too so fingers crossed that my track record holds up.

Also picked up a beautiful Neon Velvet Damsel. It's very small as are the other 3 fish I have and fit right in with no fighting at all between them. I will post some pics of him once he settles in and swims out front more.

For now, Here is a pic of my Maroon Clown in Clownfish heaven. This was taken less than 5 minutes after putting the Anemone in the tank. :king:


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

beautiful, what kind of lighting do you have on your tank?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

30" Flourescent Dual fixtures with one Daylight bulb & one Full Actinic.

2 X 65W


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

that's great! i love maroon clowns and they look awesome among their anemones.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Awww! That's so cute!! He looks so happy! Your anemone is nice looking, too, lol...


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow, that was fast for the clownfish. hmm tryin to think if 130w will do it for the anemone or not. have no clue, hope it does! watch for it not to get sucked into anything, some of them tentacles like to wonder on anemones and it aint pretty sight when it happens


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> Wow, that was fast for the clownfish. hmm tryin to think if 130w will do it for the anemone or not. have no clue, hope it does! watch for it not to get sucked into anything, some of them tentacles like to wonder on anemones and it aint pretty sight when it happens


Thanks....Yea the BTA's don't require the kind of light alot of others do like MH lights. They do well with 4 watts per gallon or more which I have. Did alot of research before taking him in. Now if I can just get him off the front glass he climbed!! :roll:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice new addition!! I'm also going to go out on a limb here and say...

NEMO!!! :lol:

Sorry couldnt resist :chair:


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> Nice new addition!! I'm also going to go out on a limb here and say...
> 
> NEMO!!! :lol:
> 
> Sorry couldnt resist :chair:


I for one forgive you, I said the 'N' word earlier at my lfs While talking about my clownfish living in my Button polyp...... (Bless him)


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

*This weekends additions....*

Here are this weeks additions to the 55G reef.

Also, The wife is restarting the 29G to be her reef so after a cycle it will be getting stock.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

fab pictures cnt wait till i start up a sw tank


----------

